# Can This Be Done?



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 10g, and a betta. I have a penguin bio wheel and I want to get 3 more little fish and some plants, at this point any kind of plants. 

*Can I do this with a 15w light, no substrate and no CO2. If it can be done what plants should I get? I might be able to get some substrate at Lasco for pretty cheep, but is it possible without?*

I have been wanting to do a plant tank but I dont have the $ or the time for learning it all let alone doing it. I feel like I need a chemistry class to figure all this out and 100$+!

Thanks. sorry for the noob, cheep questions but thoes are the facts


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

You can do it. PM me your address, I'll send you some plants that might work (java moss, Najas grass, pellia to name a few) and get you started .

Fair warning though - this is how it starts! This is a very addictive hobby


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that's very generous of you, Jen. It's people like you that make this hobby so great. You're quite lucky, belladee. 

In just plain old gravel with the standard lighting, you can easily grow cryptocorynes, anubias, java fern, and any type of moss. If you decide that Jen's kind donation is not enough, any of the previous plants can help you to create a great low-tech masterpiece. Good luck!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

No substrate? You can get a bag of playsand pretty cheap from Home Depot.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Jen, youve got mail. When I read your post I just assumed that you were going to send me a list of what I could get, not actual plants. If you are for real in sending me plants I would be fliped out grateful!!!!! Since I have started researching this I have been to Beverlys, petco, petland and petsmart and all their plants look..not so hot. Anytime I see one in a tank on line that I might like they are not at the store.. And I dont even know what I can get for my lighting anyway.

I can see what you are saying about how this can be addicting. I have a 2 year old and he loves fish, so I went to a pet store and for $20 got a little goldfish tank that came with gravel, a fake plant and a little filter. I set it up and was like I cant put fish in here and went out and bought a 10 gal. Then I set that up for crabs and that was nice until they died. I felt like I killed them since I had no idea what I was doing. I got online and discovered plant tanks! They are amazing...fish should have a natural enviroment to live in. I would love to set up a nice tank but I am a stay at home mom and there is NO way I can spend that type of $$$


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean - you're little boy is going to just love that 10 gallon! Those'll be in the mail tomorrow, you should get them by the end of the week with any luck  

When I was just starting with planted tanks I had some very nice people give me a LOT of plants for free - so it's no trouble at all for me to spread the love. If you get really into this, keep your eye on the Swap and Shop section of the forum - there is always a lot of nice stuff for sale there, and the quality and prices are better than in any store! Before too long you'll be sending out plant clippings yourself


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Woo, great job jen


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Your the best... like I said before good karma for you.

My son and I are thrilled. Well he would be if he knew what was going on..lol


----------



## stardus00 (Jun 26, 2007)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> You can do it. PM me your address, I'll send you some plants that might work (java moss, Najas grass, pellia to name a few) and get you started .
> 
> Fair warning though - this is how it starts! This is a very addictive hobby


"Wow, that's very generous of you" 
Ya I agreed. Two thumbs up for u


----------



## p3purr (Nov 11, 2006)

Great job Jen!


----------



## BDChzHd (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey belladee ~ welcome to The Planted Tank Forums and planted tanks!

But I must warn you, this is how it always starts . . . 'they' give you a taste for free while saying innocently, "Try it! You'll like it!!!" ~ and then you are hooked. This is how *all* addictions start :hihi: And kudos to Jen for yet another 'new recruit' :thumbsup: (It's also how 'they' roped me in . . . :icon_redf )

Seriously, as you have already seen, there are a lot of great people here with an absolute ton of experience (and plants!) that they are always willing to share. Don't be shy about taking advantage of their generosity and do check the Swap and Shop frequently, things "come and go so quickly around here" . . . often for the price of shipping alone! They have outstanding plants, and the portions they send will be more than you have room for ~ 'they' call it "an excuse to get another tank!" (But beware! Watch out for another addiction known as MTS . . . ohhh, too late. I see you already have two tanks :icon_eek: )

This is a very rewarding and satisfying (and irritating and frustrating. . . ) adventure that you and your son are beginning. There are a lot of different aspects to the hobby that you two will enjoy while exploring what works for you ~ and you have made a great start! 

Once again, welcome to the rank and file of planted tank aficionados ~ keep up the good work, belladee!


Ray . . .


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

With 15 watts you can grow a number of plants: Cryptocorynes, Anubias, Java ferns and mosses are standard. Val species grow extremely well in that light, and Hemianthus micranthemoides as well as Ludwigia repens and palustris will do OK if they are unshaded. You can make a stunning low light tank with these plants that requires very little maintenance.

One consideration is that as you get more plant mass, the plants may eventually become nutrient deprived and have issues, so you may have to learn a bit about fert dosing down the road. Don't worry! It is easy and cheap, and you can always get great advice here.

I know you didn't ask for fish recommendations... but I'm going to give one anyway A group of 4-6 dwarf cories (corydoras pygmaeus, habroses, or hastatus) are great for a betta tank. They clean up any food on the bottom and are the cutest things ever! Unlike larger cories, they won't outgrow a 10 gallon.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is what I did with the plants that Jen sent me. I still have more moss and I wanted to tie them to some smooth rocks for foreground cover but I am too tired, So ill try tomorow. I also have more Najas but didnt know if it was alread too much

Tell me what you all think...please.

Also I heard that it is good to have mollies in the tank to eat the algie but are they ok with my betta. My betta is still in his 5g. I want to wait to see how this tank does before I put him in.

Jen did I tell you you are awesome. You made my week! :bounce:


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, that looks nice! Love the black substrate. And cool stuff you did with the moss.  Look nice. Your betta will like his home a lot better now. ^_^


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Haha, you can barely tell that is Bolbitus in the front - picking some of the moss out of it might help! Then you'd have more moss to use elsewhere. How's everything settling in? You mentioned some white spots in a PM. Most of these plants came from a very low-tech tank and we have super duper hard water here in Indiana, so sometimes the calcium precipitates out and leaves crusties on the glass and plants. Scrape it off with your fingers, prune back the leaves that look bad with scissors, and it'll bounce back. 

Have you seen any new growth? A lot of these are slow growers, but the Najas is a pretty quick one. I'm really impressed with the look of your tank, and I bet your betta likes it too!

I do wonder about your rocks though, are those a type of limestone? Any rock that is soft and calcium based is best avoided because it can raise your pH and kH as it slowly dissolves. Hard rocks like granite, slate, and marble work very well though.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Jen i did exactly htat the other day. I trimmed of parts with white spots and took all the moss off. I put it on some little rocks with loofah netting like I saw you suggest in another post.

The rocks I got from the side of the road in NC. I dont know what they are made of they are from the mountain. Does anyone know if the rocks in NC around the mountains are limestone?


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

There really has not been much growth. The Najas all did get taller. I am really happy with everything. Also there were a TON of snails with the plants...big ones small ones baby ones, they are super neat!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

So it's been a few weeks - how are things doing? How's your betta liking the plants? Is he building bubble nests at the top yet? 

:hihi: Do you have more Najas grass than you know what to do with? :hihi:


----------

